

Ask HN: Are there serious developers working in CMS's like Drupal and Joomla? - iambrakes

There tends to be a rationale that serious developers build everything from scratch. But I want to know if there are serious programmers out there who also work in pre built CMS's.
======
iambrakes
Both good answers. I suppose that "serious" was unclear, and my point really
was that there seems to be bias against these solutions. I'm trying to find
out why and where the best developers are who use these solutions.

------
DrinkWater
"serious" is a very blurry word in this context.

I do consider "serious developers" people who can focus and build solid
solutions. What kind of toolset, environment, language they use doesn't
matter.

------
vlastik
No software is build from scratch today

